# Hi...Yardworks Leaf Blower not starting



## robramm (Nov 25, 2010)

Just new to the forum as of last night. Had a problem with my YardWorks Leaf blower not starting. After spending a few hours reading the forum and following some of the many suggestions, I felt I learned enough to troubleshoot on my own. Spark, compression and fuel seemed ok. It turned out to be the 4 torx screws being loose holding the head on and leaking just enough so the engine would not catch. Thanks to all those who participate on this form for the answers to all my questions.
...Rob


----------

